# Runes of Magic: Das neue Unterportal auf buffed.de



## ZAM (2. März 2009)

*Die Anlaufstelle mit großer Datenbank, 3D-Ansicht für Items und NPCs sowie Tipps für Ein- und Umsteiger*
*Während  sich das kostenlose Online-Rollenspiel Runes of Magic noch in der  Beta-Phase befindet, geben wir den Startschuss für ein neues  buffed-Portal:* Ab sofort findet Ihr unter rom.buffed.de alle wichtigen Informationen rund um tapferen Helden und Ihre Abenteuer in Taborea. 


*Wichtige Infos zum Spiel
*Wir  stellen Euch die spielbaren Klassen vor, erklären Euch das  Dual-Klassensystem und geben Ein- und Umsteigern Hilfe bei den ersten  Schritten im Spiel – zum Beispiel durch die detaillierte Beschreibung  aller Spielgebiete. Außerdem beleuchten wir das Thema Housing, gehen  auf Runen und Juwelen ein, erklären den Item-Shop und widmen uns dem  Arkanen Umwandler. 


*Wir begrüßen Euch auf rom.buffed.de, der neuen Anlaufstelle für alles rund um Runes of Magic. *Wenn  Ihr über das neue Portal oder über das Spiel selbst diskutieren wollt,  könnt Ihr das in unserem frischen RoM-Forum tun. Dort findet Ihr auch  Anschluss an weitere Spieler – auch die ersten Gilden suchen bereits  nach Verstärkung. Also, auf nach Taborea! 


>> Zum neuen buffed-Portal für Runes of Magic 
>> romdata.buffed.de - die Datenbank zu Runes of Magic


----------



## Yldrasson (2. März 2009)

*Sekt entkork*

Auf eine glorreiche Zukunft! Cheers, Buffed und Cheers, Runes of Magic! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Hauskater (2. März 2009)

Super Sache das Ihr dem RoM ein eigenes Portal spendiert habt. Denke mal, das in nächster Zeit der Bekanntheitsgrad so noch weiter ansteigen wird. Und Potenzial hat das Spiel auf jeden Fall. Weiter so, Buffed. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (2. März 2009)

Endlich das Portal für Rom.

Gute Entscheidung.

Mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shinria (3. März 2009)

Super klasse das wir endlich auch hier ein eigenes Portal haben...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Habe gestern schon mit meiner ganzen Gilde zusammen die Datenbank durchstöbert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

Kann es sein das die DB noch ein paar macken hat??

Bekomm imm nen 404 (Access forbidden) Screen.


----------



## Centralinho (3. März 2009)

Gz zur Seite! Da macht das Spiel nochmal doppelt soviel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (3. März 2009)

Holdem schrieb:


> Kann es sein das die DB noch ein paar macken hat??
> 
> Bekomm imm nen 404 (Access forbidden) Screen.




Wo denn speziell?


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

Oh doch keine Access forbidden.

sie ist einfach nicht da.

http://romdata.buffed.de/item/list/4.0

Romdata-übersicht wenn man auf den RüstungsSetLink klickt.

http://romdata.buffed.de/skill/list/3#augur
ebendfalls in der Übersicht beim Beispiel:Schurke-Priester

bisher keine weiteren Fehler und die andere Links auf der Übersichtseite funktinieren auch.


----------



## B3N (3. März 2009)

Seltsam, ich kann den Fehler leider nicht nachvollziehen, welchen Browser verwendest Du aktuell?


----------



## B3N (3. März 2009)

Ach LOL, jetzt weiß ich was los ist. Du bist über die News gegangen, richtig? Dort waren leider noch Entwickler-Links drin, welche von außen so nicht erreichbar sind. Ich hab das ganze jetzt mal korrigiert, nu sollte alles passen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdem (3. März 2009)

jupp jetzt funzt es.

das "dev." in der URL kam mir also doch nicht umsonst spanisch vor.

Thx und weiter so Buffed.de-Team saubere Arbeit die ihr da macht.


----------



## Gabal (3. März 2009)

Schön dass mein Vorschlag vom 5.10.2008 hier Gehör gefunden hat.

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...;hl=runes+magic

Freue mich für ROM.


----------



## gargoylis (3. März 2009)

GZ zur neuen Datenbank. Aber ich vermisse noch andere Datenbanken. Wie zum beispiel von EVE Online.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (3. März 2009)

Auf eine glorreiche Zeit und, hoffentlich, ein tolles Spiel das sich gut entwickelt.

*CHEERS*


----------



## PJ Lad (3. März 2009)

Cool, RoM werd ich mir aufjedenfall mal anschauen. Ist ja umsonst, darum find ichs cool das ihr da extra für ein kostenloses Spiel auch so eine Unterkategorie macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chris25200 (4. März 2009)

echt sehr nett ...
endlich kann ich nachschauen wenn ich mal net weiter weis.


----------



## Shariko (6. März 2009)

Eine tolle Sache und ein großer Gewinn für ein F2P 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


RoM hat es meiner Meinung nach auch verdient. Weiter so! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaldorei (27. März 2009)

Hab grad feststellen müssen, dass beim Server-Status nur die deutschen Server angezeigt werden. Kann ich meinen auf dem EU-Server Siochain befindlichen Char also gar nicht in die Datenbank hochladen, oder? Schade irgenwie und übertragen geht ja nicht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hoti82 (27. März 2009)

cool entlich ne datenbank für rom und ich kann meine char uploaden gefällt mir total danke an buffed^^ auserdem ist euer magazin echt spitze^^


----------



## Srerk (28. Juni 2009)

In die Datenbank hat sich ein kleiner Fehler eingeschlichen, die Lv45 Magier Attacke (Primär) ist in echt der 45er Eliteskill vom Mager/Schurke!


----------



## teamrox (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebes buffed Team 

Es wäre nett wenn ihr die Datenbank wieder einmal auf den neuesten stand bringt !! Das wäre ganz nett 

Lg 


Tom


----------



## dedennis (6. Juli 2009)

da kannste lange warten! die werden jetzt sich erst mal um Star Trek kümmern!
Ist halt wichtiger sachen zu machen die es noch gar nicht gibt anstatt die sachen die da sind aktuell zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## streuselschnecke (28. August 2009)

mal ne frage: wie oft und wie schnell wird die DB aktualisiert? 

(wie liest man die DB überhaupt aus? kann man als ungeduldiger sowas für bestimmte fragen mal eben selbst machen? thx 4 answer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Angelsonic1901 (29. August 2009)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was im Moment mit der Datenbank los ist?

Bei allen Gegenständen außer den Waffen, fehlt die 3D-Ansicht.

Bräucht die grad mal ziemlich dringend, um verschiedene Questteile zu begutachten.

Wäre für eine Moderatorinfo sehr dankbar!


----------



## Spidey2010 (1. September 2009)

Und mich würde brennend interessieren warum die Datenbank überhaupt nicht mehr funnzt. 
Habe glaube ich schon 5 mal an Support geschrieben, werde aber einfach ignoriert. 
zefix, Mods!!!! Eure Datenbank muss nur aktualisiert werden!! Das kann ja wohl nicht so schwer sein. Und da ich genug kenne, die sich schon euch gewendet haben, wäre es wohl nicht zuviel verlangt mal ne Antwort zu geben oder??
Dann sagt wenigstens, das ihr dran seid oder so. Aber ignore is ja wohl das dümmste das ich machen kann wenn ich so ne Datenbank auf buffed.de implementiere!
Alle im Urlaub oder steht wieder ein Game an, das Ihr nach der Game vorstellen müsst, aber das es noch gar nicht gibt?
Kümmert euch lieber mal um die Features die hier funzzen sollten!
Echt! Nervt mich wie Hölle.


----------



## Yisheng (1. September 2009)

Hallo,

bei funktioniert die Beute-Funktion der NPCs nicht. Es wird immer nur ein einziges Item angezeigt.
Drunter steht eine Fehlermeldung: 
*Warning*:  array_merge() [function.array-merge]: Argument #2 is not an array in */var/www/murloc/library/Buffed/ROMDB/Npc/Misc.php* on line *36

*Kann mir wer weiterhelfen?


----------



## HorstFeratu (20. Juli 2010)

Ja, ein Administrator


----------



## nighthawk25 (4. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich glaube das hier die ROM Seite überhauptnichtmehr gepflegt wird.
Die ganzen AddOns funzen nicht mehr und überhaupt wenn man auf das ROM-Register geht kommen erstmal WOW News.

Hier geht es nur noch um WOW.

Find ich echt schade.

Ich wollt nur mal sagen das es nicht nur WOW Spieler gibt.


MFG


----------



## Mohak (9. November 2010)

nighthawk25 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich glaube das hier die ROM Seite überhauptnichtmehr gepflegt wird.
> Die ganzen AddOns funzen nicht mehr und überhaupt wenn man auf das ROM-Register geht kommen erstmal WOW News.
> ...




Das Gefühl habe ich irgendwie auch XD Mein Blasc funktioiniert irgendwie - jedoch kann ich keine Chars sehen auf meine buffed-page...


----------



## nighthawk25 (11. November 2010)

Das problem was ich da noch sehe, dass hier kein Verantwortlicher rein schaut.

Aber was will man machen, dann bleibt nur noch sich von Buffed wegbewegen und nach anderen Foren zu suchen.

Bis denne.


----------



## HorstFeratu (15. November 2010)

nighthawk25, ich habe dich mal gemeldet.
Hinweis: "Mitgliederverlust!" - vielleicht zuckt mal jemand.


----------



## Firun (15. November 2010)

Hallo liebe ROM Freunde,  wenn ihr Probleme -Hinweise oder Anregungen habt dann teilt uns das doch bitte hier http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/forum/4-meinungen-anregungen-zu-buffedde/ mit , dort wird es auf jedenfall gelesen.

Durch die Größe des Forums kann es ab und zu schon passieren das man nicht in jedem Thema unterwegs ist.

Gruß

Firun


----------



## HorstFeratu (16. November 2010)

PN an den Administrator/Moderator sollte eigentlich reichen.
Außerdem testet man (also ich zumindest!) neue Unterforen. *anmerk*


Aber Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## HorstFeratu (18. November 2010)

Ich wette, aus den vergangenen 2 Tagen, in denen nichts gemacht worden ist, werden bestimmt auch mal locker 2 Monate, oder?


----------



## Gabal (18. November 2010)

.... und wer hats gesagt und ist ausgelacht worden?

http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/51508-runes-of-magic/page__p__1063171__hl__gabal__fromsearch__1&#entry1063171

Wollte ich nur mal gesagt haben....


----------



## HorstFeratu (19. November 2010)

Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?


----------



## Gabal (19. November 2010)

HorstFeratu schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns jetzt damit sagen?



Genugtuung ist eine wunderbare Sache.


----------



## HorstFeratu (19. November 2010)

Kaltes Bier auch.


----------

